# Does anyone live in/near redruth? whats the horsey scene like?



## mightymammoth (7 March 2013)

Just wondered what it was like for hacking, livery and to live. Thanks


----------



## 4horses2many (7 March 2013)

Well I'm next door to Redruth in Camborne moved here recently and the riding is very good we have about 10 miles of off road riding where we keep our horses, then you have the Great flat lode which is between Camborne and Redruth and loads more there is also a very good Riding Club at Gwennap. 
Checkout this website as you can do a search for bridleways in the area.

http://www.bhsaccesscornwall.org.uk/westpenwithbridleways/index.htm


----------



## mightymammoth (8 March 2013)

Thanks for that info, did you move within Cornwall?


----------



## jrp204 (8 March 2013)

Redruth is a pretty good place to be, very central. Lots of off road riding, Gwennap riding club are based locally as is Chenhale, a new indoor school. Colraine Eq. Centre is 10 minutes up the A30, lots of unaff & aff comp there, Chyverton XC is a bit further up the road too Threewaters RC & Cornwall Trec  run alot of stuff there. Cornwall show jumping club hold alot of comps at Gwealavellan, down the A30 towards Penzance.


----------



## 4horses2many (9 March 2013)

Yes we lived in St Ives which although very beautiful can be a pain to live in the tourist season and have to say the riding here is much better.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (10 March 2013)

I live in Redruth and learnt to ride in this area.  I personally think the hacking is great.  Got a lot of bridleways round here and its not to far if you want to box your horse to a beach.  There are a few livery yards round here (some a lot nicer than others IMO!) and as far as living here is concerned,  I am originally from Helston, always said I would never move here.  I now live a 2 min walk from the train station right on the edge of the town and I love it.  It's really not as bad as people make out!!


----------



## 4horses2many (25 March 2013)

I totally agree about living here it's actually rather nice I am two minutes from Camborne station  howdy neighbour


----------

